# ما مفهوم الزنا  المستوجب لطاق الكنسى-كما  اوصت  الكنيسة؟



## abdel hi (17 يوليو 2014)

ادمن فى البالتوك  -كنت باساله- لو حد مراته ساء سلوكها بدون حصول زنا فعلى فهل يحل الطلاق فقال  لى بالحرف الواحد:  ايواا..........انا راجل محامى واعرف المجلس الملى كويس و..........الخ 



 طيب  الزنا  كلمة تشمل  الكثير من الافعال والمواقف بل حتى الاذن نفسها تزنى 


فنرجو ان يتكرم اهل العلم والخبرة هنا وينقلوا  لنا مفهوم الزنا الذى حددته الكنيسة كسبب  يعطى احد الطرفين حق طلب الطلاق. 

((لا طلاق  الا لعلة الزنا)) 

ولكن...................أى  انواع الزنا حسب  فهم  وتطبيق وتقليد الكنيسة ؟ 
يا ريت  الاجابة تكون  مستقاة من مصدر كنسى......................لكى نطمئن فقط ونحسم المسألة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2014)

*هناك الزنى الفعلى والزنى الحكمى واعتقد انك تتكلم عن الزنى الحكمى *

*يعتبر فى حكم الزنا أى فعل  من أحد الزوجين يشير أو يدل على وجود خيانة زوجية من طرف ثالث رجل أو  امرأة فى الحالات التالية: وجود أحد الزوجين مع طرف آخر فى وضع مخل بالآداب  يستشف منه.
وجود خيانة زوجية، هروب أحد الزوجين مع آخر غريب ليس من المحارم أو المبيت  معه دون علم الزوج الآخر وبدون أذنه دون مقتضى، التحريض الإيجابى لأحد  الزوجين الزوج الآخر على ارتكاب الزنا أو الفجور، وجود أدله مكتوبة أو  مقروءة أو مسموعة أو مرئية بالطرق التقليدية أو باستخدام وسائل التكنولوجيا  الممكنة أو بشهود إثبات تشير أو تدل على وجود خيانة زوجية، وإذا حبلت  الزوجة فى فترة يستحيل فيها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه أو مرضه، وارتكاب  الشذوذ الجنسى مع طرف آخر رجل أو امرأة أو بين الزوجين*
*وجود علاقة غرامية مع طرف  آخر فى العلن أو فى الخفاء مما يؤدى إلى انهيار الحياة الزوجية وتوليد  الشكوك وفشلت محاولات الزوج المتضرر أو الرئيس الدينى فى إنهاء هذه  العلاقة.*


----------



## abdel hi (17 يوليو 2014)

اتمنى  تصحيح  كلمة-لطاق - فى العنوان الى للطلاق   



> واعتقد انك تتكلم عن الزنى الحكمى


 
اتكلم عن الزنا المقصود فى نص   (متى 32:5). 

مت 5 :32 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلق امراته الا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني و من يتزوج مطلقة فانه يزني




> يعتبر فى حكم الزنا أى فعل من أحد الزوجين يشير أو يدل على وجود خيانة زوجية من طرف ثالث رجل أو امرأة فى الحالات التالية: وجود أحد الزوجين مع طرف آخر فى وضع مخل بالآداب يستشف منه.
> وجود خيانة زوجية، هروب أحد الزوجين مع آخر غريب ليس من المحارم أو المبيت معه دون علم الزوج الآخر وبدون أذنه دون مقتضى، التحريض الإيجابى لأحد الزوجين الزوج الآخر على ارتكاب الزنا أو الفجور، وجود أدله مكتوبة أو مقروءة أو مسموعة أو مرئية بالطرق التقليدية أو باستخدام وسائل التكنولوجيا الممكنة أو بشهود إثبات تشير أو تدل على وجود خيانة زوجية، وإذا حبلت الزوجة فى فترة يستحيل فيها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه أو مرضه، وارتكاب الشذوذ الجنسى مع طرف آخر رجل أو امرأة أو بين الزوجين


 
يعنى وصية المسيح تشمل الزنا الفعلى والحكمى 

شكرا لانك ريحت قلبى قليلا  ولكن اصلا ليس هذا مقصد سؤالى بل هو الاتى: 




> وجود علاقة غرامية مع طرف آخر فى العلن أو فى الخفاء مما يؤدى إلى انهيار الحياة الزوجية وتوليد الشكوك وفشلت محاولات الزوج المتضرر أو الرئيس الدينى فى إنهاء هذه العلاقة.



 هذا ما اقصده  وهو انحراف او اخلال  احد الطرفين بالعفة او القداسة  بدون ان يدخل فى اى حالة من حالات  الزنا الحكمى . 

-مثل رجل انجذب  لمنشورات ومواد الاباحة او اعتاد بسس النت مثلا على المواقع الاباحية 

او امراة بدات  حياتها الزوجية ملتزمة  بالحشمة والوقار ثم اصبحت   بسبب السينما والتقليد تحرج زوجها بلباسها وصداقتها  لنساء مريبات فتثير غيرته واطمئنانه لها............... 

بل وحتى زوجة تعلن  لزوجها انها تحب رجل اخر  ولم تسميه  او توضح من هو؟؟؟ 

هذه  كلها حالات يشهدها المجتمع  بالالاف 

هل فيها  طلاق كنسى ؟


----------



## أَمَة (18 يوليو 2014)

هذه الحالات التي يشهدها المجتمع كلها خطايا، وجلَّ من لا يخطئ.
فلو كانت الكنيسة ستحاسب كل إنسان على فكره ومشاعره لما خلا إنسان من الحساب.






المحكمة  الكنيسية هي التي تنظر في قضايا الطلاق وتقرر. كما أن في الكنيسة مجالس شورة للعائلات تلعب دورا هاما في البناء الأسري. واحب أن اضيف ان الكنيسة تقبل توبة الطرف الخاطئ من الزوجين وتشجع الطرف الثاني على قبول توبه الطرف الأول.


الموضوع ليس بهذه السهولة ليكون الرد بنعم أو لا.


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2014)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، كلام أمي العزيز أمه صحيح 100%، لأن موضوع الزنا الحكمي ده فيه كلام كتير، ومش من المنطق يتم الحكم على أحد بسبب أفتراضات، ولو كل واحد اتحاكم بسبب عثرة أو مجرد تفكير يبقى لن يبقى أحد متزوج إطلاقاً، بل ولن يبقى واحد بلا خطية والكل سيصبح تحت الحكم... 
الخطأ عموماً لازم يكون واضح ومش بس واضح بل أيضاً يسبب مشكلة واقعية واضحة في حياة الزيجة بين الطرفين، لأن الزنا الفعلي لا يأتي إلا نتيجة في النهاية، وموضوع فعل الزنا الحكمي ده في أغلب الأحيان بيكون تهمة وهمية لكي يحدث طلاق بسبب طرف لا يُريد أن يحيا مع الآخر فبيختلق أسباب لكي يتم الانفصال، وهذا الزنا الحكمي لو فتحنا له باب لن يُغلق أبداًَ... ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يوليو 2014)

شكرا للسلائل وشكرا لكل من اجاب


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2014)

أحب أقول شيء مهم للغاية، الخروج عن الموقف الموجود في متى بيأدي لمفاهيم مغلوطة تماماً، لأن الرب يسوع لم يتكلم عن زنا حكمي كما يظن البعض، ده افتراضات وكلام بعيد عن قصد المسيح الرب تماماً، فلازم يُأخذ أي نص في إطاره الذي أتى فيه لأن الرب كان بيرد على سؤال مش بيتكلم عن الأحكام ولا بيضع تشريع جديد حتى.... فرجاء عند شرح أي نص لابد من الرجوع للموقف كله وفهم الإطار اللي جه فيه لكي لا نبتعد عن القصد الذي قصده الرب...

يعني مثلاً لما قال من طلق امرأته جعلها تزني، هل اي انفصال اليوم او طلاق بيأدي للزنا حتماً، طبعاً لأ لأن للأسف الناس مش فهمت كويس الرب بيتكلم عن ايه في رده على اليهود !!!
الموضوع وما فيه أن اليهودي في تلك الفترة ممكن يطلق إمرأته لأي سبب ان كان، يعني ممكن يتلكك على أتفه الأسباب ويطلقها، يعني مثلاً لو لم تقل له صباح الخير ممكن يطلقها، ولو طلقها بيعتبر هذا عار عند اليهود، فكانت الأسرة لا تقبل عودة السيدة المطلقة، والرجل حينما يطلقها يطردها من منزله، فكانت في تلك الحالة تذهب للسوق في أماكن الدعارة فتعمل في الزنا لكي توفي احتياج معيشتها، علشان كده الرب قال من طلق إمرأته يجعلها تزني .... 

أما النص الذي قال الرب فيه [ مت 5 :32 وأما انا فاقول لكم أن من طلق إمراته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فأنه يزني ]، طبعاً لا مجال الآن لشرح اللفظة اليوناينة الموجوده في النص، لأن الرب قصده أن من طلق إمراته إلا بعلة الزنا السابق للزواج على أساس أنها ارتبطت بآخر وكونت معاه جسد واحد فلا يجوز أن يتزوجها بل تعود لمن ارتبطت به ومن حق الزوج أن يُطلقها، أما من تزوج بإمرأة ارتبط بآخر قبله فهو يعتبر دخيل على الجسد الواحد لأنها مرتبطه بآخر، لذلك سماه زنى أي شيء دخيل عليهم، ومش معنى الكلام انهم أصبحوا زناه هالكين... وطبعاً لو حدث زنا بعد الزواج ممكن يتم الغفران لو كان الزوج أو الزوجة تائبين عارفي الحق وعندهم نعمة من الله ومقدرة على الغفران... ​


----------



## ApersonUnknown (18 يوليو 2014)

الموضوع معقد اكثر مما تتصور


----------



## abdel hi (9 أغسطس 2014)

أصبح امامى اجابتين! 

أنا سألت السؤال وانا ابحث عن شئ محدد أريده وهذا الشئ يتعلق ب8000 حالة دعوى مدنية امام المحاكم.......................وهذا أقل تقدير 

ببساطة شديدة  هل الزنا الحكمى تأخذ به الكنيسة الحالية فى مسالة الطلاق أم لا؟ 

الاستاذ  سمعان يبدو انه يريد ان يقول ................نعم 

والاستاذة أمة  شرحت  لى أن الموضوع كبير وليس سهل............................فقط!! 


والاستاذ ايموندد شرح بالتفصيل معنى النص الانجيلى ثم يحذر من الجرى وراء مفهوم (الزنا الحكمى).....يعنى كأنه يرفض  القول بان الزنا الحكمى يبيح طلب الطلاق عند الكنيسة 

فهل المطلوب منى ان اوفق بين الاجابات؟

فى عام 2008  أصدر مؤتمر حضره محامى الكنيسة  لائحة ب6 اسباب تبيح طلب الطلاق الكنسى وقالوا انها  مجدر اقتراحات تحتاج الى اقرارها كقانون..............وهذه الاسباب  او الحالات الستة معظمها حالات زنا حكمى مثل هروب الزوجة مع غريب او بعض الانحرافات الاخرى. 

 فهل هذه اللائحة  صحيحة  عند الكنيسة ام لا طلاق الا بالزنا الفعلى كالاعتراف الصريح  او الحمل الغير شرعى فقط؟؟؟ 


يا اخوانا انا عايز نعم او لا...... 


فقط


----------



## aymonded (9 أغسطس 2014)

مهو يا غالي انا مش اقدر اقول نعم والا لأ لأني مش عارف الكنيسة دلوقتي وضعت انهي قانون للتطبيق العملي، أنا فقط كنت باتكلم عن الأمور اللي بتتاخد خارج النص ونقول مكتوب وربنا عايز يقول كده في الإنجيل بس، لكن كقانون أنا مش عارف لأني مش متخصص في القانون ولا اعرف الآن وصلوا لأيه ولا ايه هي القائمة الموضوعه الآن، والبابا نفسه وعد يطرح لائحة جديدة البعض نشرها ولسة لم تطبق بوضوح، فحقيقي مش عارف، وبالنسبة للزنا الحكمي انا مش برتاح إليه على نحو شخصي والزنا الحكمي الكتاب المقدس لم يتحدث عنها إطلاقاً، ومش عارف ازاي ينضبط قانونياً، لأن واحدة تهرب مع واحد أو العكس، دية واقعة ملموسة وظاهرة، ولكن رسايل على الموبايل أو غيرها مش دليل قاطع...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]اللآئحة الجديدة السابق نشرها ( وُضعت بالأدراج )  حتى حين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه اللائحة ( من الممكن ) أن يُطعن عليها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بعدم الدستورية لمخالفتها الدستور والقانون المصرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن بها مواد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( الزنا الحُكمى ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]توصف بــ ( الجريمة الأفتراضية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و الجريمة الأفتراضية لا وجود لها في القانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(( وهذا ما عطل أيضاً إصدار  قانون الأرهاب حتى الآن ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الزنى واقعة مادية لابد من إثباتها وفق مواد قانون العقوبات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ما سيتعارض أمام أى قاضى خاصة لو كان مُسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يندرج تحت أتهام ( ممارسة الأفعال الفاضحة ) وليس الزنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأجابة على سؤالك : هى ( نعم ) و ( لآ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( نعم ) : هناك قاضى سيحكم بالتطليق لعلة زنا – وهيمشى حاله ويرمى على اللى بعده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لآ ) : هناك قاضى سيرفضها – أو يؤجلها – حتى ينتقل لدائرة أخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فالأستاذ الذى أجابك بــ ( نعم ) هو مُحق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى سيُجيبك بــ ( لآ ) مُحق أيضاً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفصل فى القول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: حسب ظروف القضية و وقائع الأتهام ..[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]وهناك حل آخر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أستصدار حُكم نهائى بعقوبة سالبة للحرية بتهمة الفعل الفاضح للزوج/الزوجة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم رفع دعوى تطليق ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس لو قدامك عفريت بيفهم :smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيطعن بوقف سير الدعوى لحين البت فى النقض ( يعنى أقله سبع تمن سنين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ودة حضرتك كلام بفلوس ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس علشان خاطرك أنت ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماشى ...:t4:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## MACATHIUS (3 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ العزيز عبد الحى:

1- طبقا للشريعة المسيحية لا يجوز الطلاق بالإرادة المنفردة للزوج. اى لا يجوز للزوج ان يطلق امرأته حتى و ان راها تزنى بنفسه. لكن يوجد تطليق و هذا يتم بناء على قرار المحكمة التى تطلقهما اى تفصلهما عن بعضهما إذا توافرت أسباب التطليق التي تنص عليها الشريعة المسيحية.

2-اما عن الاية: " وأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى، يزني..." (متى 19: 9، لوقا 16: 18).  او الاية التى تقول ان من طلق امرأته لغير سبب الزنا يجعلها تزنى فذلك لانه: سواء ذهبت للدعارة او تزوجت بأى طريقة اخرى زواجا قانونيا (بتغيير الملة او بالهرب لدولة اخرى و الزواج مدنياً او باى تحايل تزوجت باخر) فهى زانية لانها مازالت زوجة للرجل الاول الذى طلقها بارادته المنفرده.. هو طلقها بنفسه و لكنهم امام الله مازالوا زوجين و لا يحق لاحدهم ان يتزوج باخر او اخرى.

3- اذا اخطأ فرد (زنى) و سامحه الاخر فالتطليق ليس الزاميا من الممكن ان يستمروا بعد التوبة

4- اذا حدث الزنى الفعلى برؤية العين و الشهود فالتطليق هنا يكون موافقأً للانجيل و لا خطأ فيه لان الزنى مؤكداً (ان رغب الطرف الغير زانى فى الطلاق)  و يستطيع الطرف الذى لم يزنى ان يتزوج بأخرى (لو كان رجلاً مثلاً) اما الطرف الزانى فلا يحق له الزواج مرة اخرى كعقوبة له على زناه.

5- الزنا الحكمى و يندرج تحته كل ما يثير شبهة حدوث فعل الزنا كمبيت الرجل او المرأة فى غير بيت الزوجية مع اشخاص اغراب و ليسوا من المحارم او مكاتبات خطية كالرسائل العاطفية .و فى عصرنا الحديث وجود رسائل على المحمول بها ما يثبت علاقة غير شرعية او ايميلات عبر الانترنت و كذلك التسجيلات الصوتية و غيرها الكثير. والان ظهرت طرق حديثة للتأكد مثل تحليل ال dna للطفل اذا حدث حمل و ولادة. و هذا النوع هو الذى يأخذ و قتاً حتى تحكم فيه المحكمة بعد ان تتيقن من حدوث فعل الزنى بالقرائن و الاوراق و الاثباتات


اخيراً لدينا تطليق و ليس طلاق بالارادة المنفردة و الزانى يعاقب بأنه لا يستطيع الزواج ثانية و الزنا الفعلى يتم التطليق فيه مباشرة اما الزنى الحكمى فيخضع لقرار المحكمة اذا تأكدت و تيقن عندها حدوث الزنا.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2014)

MACATHIUS قال:


> والان ظهرت طرق حديثة للتأكد مثل تحليل ال dna للطفل اذا حدث حمل و ولادة. و هذا النوع هو الذى يأخذ و قتاً حتى تحكم فيه المحكمة بعد ان تتيقن من *حدوث فعل الزنى* بالقرائن و الاوراق و الاثباتات


 *[FONT=&quot]أخى الفاضل ...تحليل الــ *​*DNA*​ *[FONT=&quot]تأمر به المحكمة لأثبات النسب أو نفيه فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه ليس حكم بالزنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى تحكم المحكة بالزنا لآبد من واقعة تَلبُس وشهود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يجوز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحريك دعوى جنائية بالأتهام بالزنا بُناءاً على تحليل  الــ [/FONT]**DNA**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن يجوز تحريك دعوى مُباشرة بالتطليق [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## MACATHIUS (3 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]أخى الفاضل ...تحليل الــ *​*DNA*​[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ما هو دا اللى انا بقوله ان لو ثبت ان الطفل لا ينتسب للاب الشرعى يبقى دا زنى حكمى .. ولا ايه..
 باين عليك محامى... احنا هنا بنتكلم عن العقيدة و على هامش الموضوع قد نتطرق لبعض الامور القانونية بدون فحص للاجراءات و الترتيب... و عموماً شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdel hi (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*#############
#############
#############
يرجى الحفاظ على الأدب فى الحوار 
سأكتفى هذه المرة بتحرير المشاركة فقط 
حرر بواسطة المشرف *​


----------

